# CCI card - how do I get one?



## motorhomedrone (May 12, 2005)

Hi there,

I live in Ireland and am looking to get a Camping Card International - I believe they are very useful in Europe and I'm heading there for a long trip in a couple of months. I am not a member of any caravan club or AA/RAC type organisation (though I know you can get one through tem if you take out a full policy). The official website for campingcardinternational.org seem to be permanently offline... Any pointers please?

Thanks a lot


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, afaik you can only get a CCI Card if you are a member of an approved camping, caravanning or motorhome club such as CC or MCC.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I used to advise the use of the Cyclists Touring Club for those people who were not members of one of the other clubs but I've just found this on their web site.
Their is an interesting comment on the usefulness of the card in the third paragraph.

Camping Carnet International (CCI)

STOP PRESS: 
THIS FACILITY HAS BEEN TEMPORARILY SUSPENDED - FURTHER DETAILS WILL BE ADDED WHEN AVAILABLE. PLEASE BOOKMARK THIS PAGE AND REVIST.

CTC regrets that it cannot supply the Camping Card International (CCI) at present. The decision to suspend the service was brought about by the new Financial Services Authority (FSA) regulations that govern insurance sales because the CCI includes an insurance element.

CTC like others have had to suspend sales of the CCI because we used to obtain the cards through a collective that was affiliated to the Federation international de camping and caravanning (FICC). The FSA prohibits us from obtaining insurance for members via a third party and so to comply we would have to affiliate with the FICC direct. This would incur an exorbitant annual fee as affiliation is calculated on total membership of 55,000 rather than the 0.8% of the membership who take out CCI's each year.

The affiliation would only be cost effective if 10% of the membership took out the CCI but numbers have dropped each year as the usefulness of the CCI's as identification and the benefits of the insurance have been called into question.

We continue to investigate alternative sources but at the moment we are advising members who wish to obtain cards to contact:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/

http://motorcaravanners.org.uk/

www.rac.co.uk

(Company Car drivers can use their Fleet Company's membership to obtain a card if they do not have individual membership.)

If you have any queries please don't hesitate to contact me.

Matt Mallinder 
CTC Membership Development Manager


----------



## motorhomedrone (May 12, 2005)

Thank you both for your replies. I'm not sure yet what I can do about this - I believe I have to have a UK address to be a member of one of your clubs, but I'll keep looking into it and will contact the Irish clubs to see if they have any advice.

Thanks again


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

See here:- http://www.aaireland.ie/travel/camping.asp

Camping Card International 
Camping Card International is available from the AA at a cost of €6.35 and are valid for the year of issue only.

How to get a CCI 
Applications & Permits available from: 
AA, 56 Drury Street, Dublin 2 & AA, 12 Emmet Place, Cork City 
By post, AA Travel, 23 Suffolk Street, Dublin 2 
By calling (01) 6179988 
---------------------------------------------------------
Not much good if you are't a member of the AA in Ireland


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I sympathise with you dilemma MHDrone, if you don't want to join the AA then you could possibly consider taking out travel insurance with them as this will qualify you for the CCI card.
I don't think theres any problem joining one of the main clubs from Ireland but question whether you'd get value for money unless you're a regular visitor to mainland uk.

Maybe contact the Irish branch of the FICC for advice...

http://www.ficc.be/Ireland.html

Or contact the FICC head office in Belgium..

International Federation of Camping and Caravanning

Address International Federation of Camping and Caravanning
44, rue d'Arenberg
Bte 34 
1000 Bruxelles

Belgium

Tel +32 2 513 87 82 
Fax +32 2 513 87 83 
E-mail [email protected]

Direct contact 
Mr. Lars Dahlberg 
E-mail [email protected]

At the end of the day If you can't get the card then its not the end of the world, the worst that can happen is that some campsites will require you to surrender your passport for the duration of your visit although i accept some folk aren't comfortable doing this. Might be worth taking a few photocopies of your passports as well as some might accept this instead.

Its a shame we can't be more helpful.

pete.


----------

